# Buffing a Boat oxidized ???



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm buffing out a 24' cuddy cabin that has heavy oxidation from setting two years. I purchased a quart of 3M One Step heavy rubbing compound that was suggested to do the job.
I'm using a Disc Sander aircompressed with a 6" bonnet and its is not working.
Should I be using an Electric buffer as used on Autos??? 
Any advice appreciated...


----------



## Punchy (Sep 21, 2010)

I did a heavily oxidised boat a few months back. I used 3m rubbing compound first then finese-it then a quality wax.

When compounding i used a porter cable adjustable speed random orbital sander with a lambs wool style pad. Slow spinning for the buffing and clean the build up off the pad often. Work in about 2X2 areas. It took me two buffing passes to get a '87 fishnautique looking fairly shiny. Compound takes material off and leaves a rough surface so following it with finese-it to give a smoother more shiny look. But dont finese until You have buffed off the oxidation. Also you can use a higher speed with the finese.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*It is hard work*

A lot depends on how oxidized the gel coat has become.
1- Before any buffing, compounding, etc., wash the boat using a TSP solution, Tri Sodium Phosphate, available at Lowes, HD. Then rinse.
2- 3-M Gel Coat compound is better than 3-M Heavy Duty & it is white. Try a small spot, 2'X2", then check. Sometimes, if a boat is heavily oxidized you must start with wet or dry sandpaper, try 1,000 grit first, if that does not do it, try 800, then 600 until you remove the oxidation.

BE CAREFUL! Depending on the boat builder and how many times the hull has been compounding, it is possible to go through the gel coat. Less expensive boats may have very thin gel coats. If you go through the gel coat, $$$ paint or try to match up and re-gelcoat $$$

3-Use a slow speed with the compound bufffing, as a faster speed can overheat the gel coat and burn or discolor it. I use sheep skin pads and change them often, sometimes each 5 to 10 square feet.

4- After sanding and compounding, wash again with TSP and rinse. 

5- With very clean pads, apply a good wax. In my experience, Collinites Fleet Wax has held up best.

Hope this helps. If you would like to get some experience and learn how, give me a call :yes:

Tom


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

oldflathead said:


> A lot depends on how oxidized the gel coat has become.
> 1- Before any buffing, compounding, etc., wash the boat using a TSP solution, Tri Sodium Phosphate, available at Lowes, HD. Then rinse.
> 2- 3-M Gel Coat compound is better than 3-M Heavy Duty & it is white. Try a small spot, 2'X2", then check. Sometimes, if a boat is heavily oxidized you must start with wet or dry sandpaper, try 1,000 grit first, if that does not do it, try 800, then 600 until you remove the oxidation.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tom, You have given me a starting point. Its a 1985 Wellcraft I'm working on. I'll post my results.


----------

